# are puffer fish poisonious? & more...



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i think i remember reading this somewhere b4. i was thinking moxing convicts and puffers. the puffer will be about 4 times the size of the convicts mouth. the convicts are pretyy small here, and cheap too. and i was wondering if i could mix them, and if so what size tank, and how big do puffers grow? i want at least 4 puffers, and 2 convicts.

if im way off here, then what would an appropriate tank mate be for a puffer?


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i know some puffers are poisionous, but i think there may be some that aren't. i believe the green spotted puffer (t. nigrovidus or T. fluvatilis, i can't remember which is now valid and which isn't) is supposed to be very poisionous and has no natural predators because of this... this is also one of the more common puffs. as far as tankmates, it seems to be real particular to the fish. i had two puffers in a tank with a mono, bumblebee gobies, a knight goby and a columbian shark and everything was fine, then i added another puffer that was bigger than the other two and he has eaten off the dorsal fin of the shark and gets very aggressive at feeding time.

i dont think puffs and cons would work well. both have the capability and possibly the mindset to do some real damage to the other...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

puffer are posionous but only to a small degree unless you talking about the bigger ones. Fish that eats a puffers tend to get sick or loose appitite for a while. They can cause death to a fish so bewares when chooseing tankmates.

I have never tried cons and puffers but i dont recpmmend it. If you are going to keep puffers, make it to the own kind. Puffers have soft skin and can get infections easily. Cons are hyper agressive and they may do a number on your puffer. Your puffer will also want to nip at the con. One more thing, Cons are territorial while pufers like to swim all over. That can cause confilcts


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

most gobies and anything that is faster then puffers like any danios and rainbowfish will be alright, and depends on the species u want like figure 8's are pretty peaceful i have 2 corys a pleco 2 zebra danios and a platie with my 2 puffs (they are figure 8's)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would not keep cons and puffers together


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> puffer are posionous but only to a small degree unless you talking about the bigger ones. Fish that eats a puffers tend to get sick or loose appitite for a while. They can cause death to a fish so bewares when chooseing tankmates.
> 
> I have never tried cons and puffers but i dont recpmmend it. If you are going to keep puffers, make it to the own kind. Puffers have soft skin and can get infections easily. Cons are hyper agressive and they may do a number on your puffer. Your puffer will also want to nip at the con. One more thing, Cons are territorial while pufers like to swim all over. That can cause confilcts


 thats if you eat them


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well i am planning on getting a 5-6 gallon tank with 3 dwarf puffers








they only get around 3 cm's


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

yea that would be alright they are tiny just make sure u actually get dwarfs,pets mart had puffers fer sale it said they were dwarfs....they were actually Green spotted and they were like 4 inches...while dwarfs only get to be 1.5 inchs lol


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

how long is thier life span? im assuming not very long...?


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

What kinda puffers do you plan on gettin?most puffers may be sold as FW but are actually brackish and it seems that most of the smaller species are brackish.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

the usualy life span fer puffers is 6-8 the longest fer figure 8 in aquarium is 15 years...and i keep my puffers in freshwater they have beautiful colours too


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

get a lionfish. (I know they are saltwater but hmm...) they have the equivalent of cobra venom in the ends of their spiney things. cool !


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

thanks guys, and im tryign to avoid poisonious fish!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Jonas said:


> get a lionfish. (I know they are saltwater but hmm...) they have the equivalent of cobra venom in the ends of their spiney things. cool !


 THEY ARE SWEET MY FS HAS ONE BUT IF U GTE STUNG UR DEAD NOT MY TYPE OF FISH LOL


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

EMJAY said:


>


 I'll close this, but really if you want your thread closed you would usually have a reason for it, and not just that you have your answer, as others have now joined in and may want to say more......


----------

